# Supplemental feeding.



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats how we feed our hives in california.I wish they were 2 gallons though.3 holes might be a little much,we found with the black pails and the heat 1 hole works the best.As far as patties are concerned,you can make them a lot cheaper than mann lake sells them for.Good luck.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Someone say patties.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> you can make them a lot cheaper than mann lake sells them for.Good luck.


And alot better.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Depending on the recipe.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

*Pricing*

I was wondering what people were hearing on pricing for brewers yeast. Last week I got a quote from Mann Lake for $0.76 per lb. for Bee Pro in 2000 lb. totes for a truckload (44,000 Lbs.). Last year I paid $0.48 per lb. Last year Aventine brewers was I think $0.375 per lb. in truckload quantities. Anyone know of any new pricing? Also has anyone ordered syrup by the truckload lately? If so what is the pricing you are seeing. Thanks in advance for your help!

Also, Ernie don't waste your time feeding one patty at a time. Fuel is too expensive. Think about a minimum of two lbs. for every 2-3 weeks depending on the size of your hives.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Feeding*

I am using white pails. 
The 3 holes made the syrup last for about 14 days.

I opened an empty pail and some black mold was growing on the inside of the pail. I will bleach treat the mold Monday.

I will make the syrup heavier. A 2:1 syrup may prevent the mold plus perhaps some thymol.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well Matt,

I'm selling brewers for about $.55-.60 lb.
Fifty pound sacks by the pallet. This is not in concete yet but the prices are close.

Also egg yolk.

And bulk pre- mix in 200lb tubs.
http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_2154.jpg


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

*Pricing*

Thanks for the info. Keith. That is similiar to what Mann Lake is charging for similiar quantities. What about truckload quantities?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*2 gallon white plastic pail source.*

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=P020

$2.71 each for the bucket

2 Gallon White Dry Seal Lid w/o Gasket. 0.87 each

I need a Calif. supplier
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Matt,
I think Mann lake is close to 20% higher. That is if the price is $.55


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pricing*

Liquid sucrose was quoted to me at 0.33/lb delivered out of Los Angeles 14 days ago.
Ernie


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

2 gallon white buckets are available in Home Depot in the paint department. I use them as feeders all the time. I recommend a rubber mallet to set the lids tight.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*2 gallon white buckets are available in Home Depot*

Thanks Ross.
I saw some in the GRAINGER on-line catalog. I need to see if they have the "O" ring style in the cover.
Ernie


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The HD buckets do not have o-rings, but they seal ok for me. If the top rim of the bucket gets nicked up, you will have a problem.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Bees4u,

I have a couple thousand three gallon for sale.

These are just like a five gallon with seal.
What I did is drill a two inch hole for filling and use a cap plug.

$2.00 a bucket.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> This is not in concete yet ....


Every since Randy started me adding some canola oil, I have had less of this problem.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Ernie,
Try mid valley packing.They are out of fowler CA.It has been a few years since we have purchased any from them.Hope this helps.#[559]834-5956.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What I did is drill a two inch hole for filling and use a cap plug.*

Can you describe how to use the cap plug?
Ernie


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Ernie,
A cap lug is a plug like they use in new pipe.It is made out of plastic and tapered,not sure of the size we used on our last buckets.But you dont have to pull the lid off anymore to fill them,just pull the plug.Maybe this will help.
www.caplugs.com.:)


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Ernie, This is the store bought model
http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=267 
You can use the same size caplug for the bucket and the hole in your lid,plug the hole in the lid with a new caplug and no rain gets in


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey ernie,
might as well pull the whole lid with a plug that big,besides that the bees will proplis that screen up.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The cap lug we use is about the size of a quarter.Find the size you like best.and when you call they will send a few different samples,size,thickness.etc.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

HRS

The cap plug I use is a ww 15 . The link is just for the picture, how it's used. Beats typing a 1,000 words. I'm thinking about going to one of those black plugs with threads. The ones I'm using loosen up after awhile. But you can always go to a bigger plug.
Jim


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim,
the plugs we are using are tapered.We havent had any problems with the last 3000 black buckets we have been using.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

HRS
I have the same buckets you do and I'm pretty sure I use the same size cap plug. I think my problem is I tried to drill too many lids at one time and the hole saw melted the hole alittle too big in some of the lids. Did you put the 1/16th hole in the cap plug or the lid? I drilled my holes in the cap plug, a good thing the first ones were too big so all I had to through away was a plug.
Jim

Oh by the way, I saw some of your glow in the dark bees out by Rancho Seco a couple weeks ago.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim,
We drilled our lids one at a time, close to the edge.The 2 small feed holes are in the middle.We drilled those about 4 lids at a time.

Those lids were almost really glowing a few months ago,thank goodness for the fire department.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Since we're on the subject of feeding protein, I wonder if anybody can share their thoughts on the following thread from another board. The topic is whether or not overfeeding of protein will stimulate laying workers in a queenright hive, due to additional nutrition affecting reproductive systems. 

http://orsba.proboards27.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1454


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cap plug information*

Thank you for the excellent information and 1st hand knowlege about cap plugs.

I will call on Monday to get some samples.

Filler up to the rim please.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*1 gallon buckets free*

Ernie, I have about 200, 1 gallon black buckets. I am 30 miles east of Gorman off of Hwy 138. Stored in 2 4x4 citrus boxes. If intrested, contact me for details. [email protected]


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pattie recipe*



high rate of speed said:


> Depending on the recipe.


Could someone someone post a good recipe for the Patties? Thanks Cdowdy


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pattie recipe*



high rate of speed said:


> Depending on the recipe.


Could someone post a good recipe for the Patties? Thanks Cdowdy


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214916


----------

